# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Las olas de calor en España: De 1975 a 2016

## Jonasino

> Se considera "Ola de calor" un episodio de al menos tres días consecutivos, en que como mínimo el 10% de las estaciones consideradas registran máximas por encima del percentil del 95% de su serie de temperaturas máximas diarias de los meses de julio y agosto del periodo 1971-2000. Este estudio, que ha sido actualizado, también recoge los episodios de olas de calor de los meses junio y julio de 2015.
> 
>     La " Ola de calor" más importante registrada en la Península y Baleares, corresponde al pasado verano y es la más larga registrada hasta la fecha en nuestro país desde 1975 
> 
> La " Ola de calor" más importante de las registradas en Península y Baleares, corresponde al pasado verano y es la más larga registrada hasta la fecha en nuestro país, al menos desde 1975, año en que arranca la serie analizada. Su duración fue de 26 días, concretamente del 27 de junio al 22 de julio de 2015; el día más cálido fue el 6 de julio, día al que corresponde la temperatura máxima de la ola que fue de 37,6 ºC, mientras que el número máximo de provincias afectadas, concretamente 30, corresponde al 15 de julio. Durante estos 26 días, tan solo hubo 2 en que los termómetros dieron un pequeño respiro, concretamente los días 2 y 11 de julio, si bien hubo zonas en que el respiro prácticamente no se notó y en cualquier caso no llegó a ser suficiente para interrumpir la ola de calor.
> 
> Se trata, sin lugar a duda, de una ola de calor excepcional por su duración, superando en 10 días a la registrada en 2003 y muy lejos de las siguientes que se quedaron en 8 días, según puede comprobarse en el gráfico de la figura 3. Es precisamente su persistencia el aspecto más sobresaliente de la misma, aunque también destaca por su extensión, ya que por número de provincias afectadas quedaría en quinto lugar, igualada con las acaecidas entre el 17 y el 23 de agosto de 2012 y entre el 17 y el 24 de julio de 1995; sin embargo, por temperatura media de la ola nos iríamos hasta el puesto 26. Las regiones en las que se sintió con menor intensidad fueron Galicia, Asturias, Cantabria y País Vasco.


http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/no...ionJun2016.pdf

Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...pana-1975-2016

----------

